# Olympic Dressage thread



## ecrozier (7 August 2012)

Can someone keep me updated? I'm on a train! Think Richard due in any minute?


----------



## vam (7 August 2012)

I was just about to post this!! Im at work so cant watch but have found the threads the best way to keep in touch with thats going on,


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Richard Davidson just entering the ring on Artemis...who looks like he is about to jump out the arena he is so full of beans 

Just went for canter when asked for half pass...very full of beans and needs to relax a bit, but doesn't count for the team score. Hope he settles though.


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Couple of spooks in one corner bless him :-(


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

70.698%


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Some really beautiful movements and very steady in the contact, but a little trip in passage, couple of mistakes and couple of spooks...70.698% so not too bad. 

I really hope it is good enough to get him through to the freestyle. Unlikely, but that is what he really wants to get through to :-(


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2012)

When do our other riders go?


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

Am i correct in thinking Only 3 per country can go through?


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Valentina Truppa's Eremo is huge! (or she is small?!  ) It also spooked in the corner Artemis spooked in (outside the arena)


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

TJP said:



			Am i correct in thinking Only 3 per country can go through?
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			When do our other riders go?
		
Click to expand...

Richard - 13.45. 
Carl - 14.30. 
Laura - 15.19. 
Charlotte - 15.55


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

Supertrooper 4 to CH, 8 to LB, 12 to CD.


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

TP thx


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

A teeny buck/irregularity for Eremo


----------



## measles (7 August 2012)

Is it just me or is this horse extremely overweight?


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2012)

Thanks, at work in a minute so friend texting me updates. So we'll know by five who's won??


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Big spook in same corner as Artemis


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Yes, only three can go through, but Richard is a reserve rider so he can can go through in the event that one our other riders doesn't.


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

I can't see anything in that corner for them to be spooking at, but there is clearly something upsetting them.


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

measles said:



			Is it just me or is this horse extremely overweight?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

73.222%  currently 6th


----------



## teapot (7 August 2012)

Might be a camera that you can't see  

Carl's test will be live on BBC 1 at 2.30pm!!


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

Love this wee horse.


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Now Goncalo Carvahlo and Rubi


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Ooh just in to see Rubi, o love this horse


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Goncalo wearing a hard hat with his tails!


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			Now Goncalo Carvahlo and Rubi
		
Click to expand...

I quite like this horse...


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Rubi has a huge neck!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

He does produce correct and lovely work mrs commentator, and it high time he was marked accordingly


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			He does produce correct and lobely work mrs commentator, and it high time he was marked accordingly
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, do you think he is perhaps marked slightly lower for being a bit different?


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Not the best walk but he's stunning and so well ridden


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Goncalo is so relaxed, looks like he's out for a Sunday hack!


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Beautiful piaffe


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

What a classy combination, im sorry i disagree he is extremely powerful and so obedient the rider makes it look easy
Well done Goncalo and Rubi


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Such a lovely test, both looked so relaxed


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

74.175% for Rubi


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Watching the slow mo...it would be nice to see Rubi allowed a little more freedom in carriage, but a deserved mark for sure


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Now Claudia Fassaert


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

I have Rubi as 3rd


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Bit of a wobble there, is her jacket a zip up one?


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Not really liking the picture of toes out, spurs in at the moment. Shame to have the canter going into the half pass to the right.


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

This horse is a much better weight imo


----------



## teapot (7 August 2012)

Just found it in HD on my tv - whoop


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Some sideways movement in piaffe


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

70.095%


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Now in, Dorothee Schneider


----------



## DuckToller (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			I can't see anything in that corner for them to be spooking at, but there is clearly something upsetting them.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently on Twitter it says there says there is a tiny camera there, but friend watching said they seem to be spooking at something outside the arena...


----------



## Bills (7 August 2012)

Is Carl next?


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Carl Hester next


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Llewelyn said:



			Apparently on Twitter it says there says there is a tiny camera there, but friend watching said they seem to be spooking at something outside the arena...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, quite a low wall so could have been some movement outside. Shame.


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Extended trot was quite safe


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

Not sure I can watch Carl, so excited for them!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

I cant believe her mark is higher at this stage than Rubis


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Kicked out the white board!


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			I cant believe her mark is higher at this stage than Rubis 

Click to expand...

I thought that, now over 77% - the test doesn't excite me. All very accurate though


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Very Nice test but not deserving of those extremely high marks imo


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Only been in international GP since December...would be nice to see this horse in another years time. Just looked a little lacking in energy, but sat really nicely on quarters through the collected work.


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

77.540%


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Good luck Carl another classy combination and lovely to watch


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

77.540%

Not necessarily worth quite that mark, but a solid test.


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Come on Carl and Uti!


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

C'mon Carl!!!


----------



## milo'n'molly (7 August 2012)

I'm working in a house and next door is watching the dressage, if I sit next to the wall I can hear mt. Please if its you turn it up


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Ooh jes looking superb today


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

carls scoring high at the mo for anyone not able to watch


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

Yes lots of positive vibes for Carl and the team


----------



## measles (7 August 2012)

Wow what extended trots! Goosebumps!


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

10's for extended trot


----------



## measles (7 August 2012)

10's! Poetry. Just peotry


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

Can barely breathe!


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

So lovely, such a shame he is going to Spain


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

nailed the changes


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Now that was another beautiful test, well done Carl


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

A well deserved mark


----------



## measles (7 August 2012)

What a wonderful thing to have the privilidge to watch!


----------



## TiddlyPups (7 August 2012)

And breathe! I agree with the marks, started off fantastic, dropped back a little in the middle and then improved again for the end


----------



## Pidgeon (7 August 2012)

What % pls?


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

What a horse!! Brilliant. 80.540%


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

80.540 for carl


----------



## smac (7 August 2012)

80.5%


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

Can only watch, can't here but that should be an 80% test (hopefully)


----------



## Fidgety (7 August 2012)

That was just awesome!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

measles said:



			What a wonderful thing to have the privilidge to watch!
		
Click to expand...

Are you there today again  im so jel


----------



## jenbleep (7 August 2012)

YES  Broke the 80% mark


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

*hear - nerves!


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

Oh fantastic!

Would someone mind commenting on the marks in the other GB tests as its frustrating not being able to hear or see them


----------



## dollymix (7 August 2012)

Fantastic ride for Carl! Utopia has an awesome extended trot and a stunning passage


----------



## Fools Motto (7 August 2012)

Well Done Carl and Uthopia...

Now breathe for a bit, until the next GBR rider!


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

I think Utopias extended trot should be used as the benchmark to which all others must strive to attain. It is quite simply perfect in every way and you could even hear the crown make a collective gasp it was so breathtaking. 

I really need a wee and a cup of tea, but I just can't move


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (7 August 2012)

Lovely test!

I snuck into our library at work to watch it on one of the broadband pcs we have in there. Can't watch it on our desk pcs. Oh and we have a tv on in our canteen


----------



## JVB (7 August 2012)

I'm not sure if my nerves can take another afternoon like yesterday, this is awesome!


----------



## PorkChop (7 August 2012)

Agree that Uthopia's extended trot is awesome  could watch Carl ride all day long!


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

a few mistakes now for the danish rider (clearwater) 

anky next then desperado for germany 

then laura after those two


----------



## smac (7 August 2012)

denmark 72.063


----------



## littlenordic (7 August 2012)

has charlotte been yet????


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

littlenordic said:



			has charlotte been yet????
		
Click to expand...

not till 3.55


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

live scores/updates and running order 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/index.html?v=20120807-145348446


----------



## claracanter (7 August 2012)

Is Anky one of the Rolkur riders?


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Salinero has been BTV the whole test so far. 

Salinero is a stunning and extremely expressive horse, so hard for judges to mark down on his movement, but she should lose marks for BTV and the tension.


----------



## Wheels (7 August 2012)

Claracanter, lanky is THE rollkur rider, she and her hubby are where it all began


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Ankys yest not doing it for me, nice, bit nothing special, nice pirouettes though


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			Salinero has been BTV the whole test so far. 

Salinero is a stunning and extremely expressive horse, so hard for judges to mark down on his movement, but she should lose marks for BTV and the tension.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (7 August 2012)

this is 'dressage at its very best' apparently, good old mike tucker, portraying the facts as usual!


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Well, to the untrained eye, that would be seen as an almost faultless test, so there will I am sure be people not horsey wondering why that didn't score more highly. 

So, in conclusion, good to know that the judges are clearly penalising horses being BTV and on the forehand.


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

74.937%

I would put money on that really pi$$ing her and Sjef off considering Carls score. 

That kind of makes me happy


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

10min break before the next german rider


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Yay, I can have a wee and make a brew


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			74.937%

I would put money on that really pi$$ing her and Sjef off considering Carls score. 

That kind of makes me happy 

Click to expand...

And why not, it is about time the marks reflected the method of training.  I'm betting Team GB are pretty happy too


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

NR99 said:



			And why not, it is about time the marks reflected the method of training.  I'm betting Team GB are pretty happy too 

Click to expand...

Yep. Just rewinded and showed my completely non horsey partner and he said, "but that looked really good...horse was obedient, did everything right, better than any you showed me earlier (first session).

Just goes to show how easy it is to see something as beautiful when in fact it is covering up a horrible method. 

I am very pleased with the judges marking of these tests so far.

We have to remember that they can only and SHOULD only judge on what they see in front of them in that moment, so it is very good to see the obvious penalties for BTV, tension, on the forehand etc are sever enough to counter what would be excellent marks for accuracy and some of the movement.


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

C'mon Laura!


----------



## jenbleep (7 August 2012)

I just watched the slo mo and saw the spook.....I did chuckle 

That makes me sound so evil!


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

desperados didn't give her the easiest ride ,she had to work hard for her 76.206%

laura is in next


----------



## sallyg84 (7 August 2012)

Correct judging encouraging and rewarding correct methods and a more harmonious, happy partnership between horse and rider is the only way you will truly get away from rollkur and the like. If the bad is rewarded, the bad will continue sadly. Judges should be applauded!!!


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

laura going well so far


----------



## Amymay (7 August 2012)

Laura looks very tense and 'handy'.


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

lovely walk 
lovely piaffe


----------



## Vetwrap (7 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Laura looks very tense and 'handy'.
		
Click to expand...

Can't watch or hear - so reliant on comments on here... 

What are the scores looking like?


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

small mistake in the two time changes


----------



## Renvers (7 August 2012)

iPlayer crashed  how is she scoring?


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

two tiny mistakes in the one's


----------



## Amymay (7 August 2012)

What are the scores looking like?
		
Click to expand...

78/79%


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

77% so far but good pirris


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Laura looks very tense and 'handy'.
		
Click to expand...

He isn't easy though?


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Pmsl i thought you were all offline then realised while trying to watch and type i was on the wrong thread 
Nice test Laura


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

lauras happy scores are climbing from 77% so still above the german's


----------



## Fools Motto (7 August 2012)

Lovely test!


----------



## Amymay (7 August 2012)

Beautiful extended canter, and piaffes.


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

No applause from Princess Anne, a bit stony faced as well


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Laura looks very tense and 'handy'.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was just me, but she did settle the futher in she got


----------



## jenbleep (7 August 2012)

77.873% put her in second


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

77.873 for laura putting her behind carl on the leader bored


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

One small short change in two time changes, two short changes in the one times across the diagonal. But she made up for it in the piris and the one time changes between piris. 

Mark...77.873% for Laura...not massive, but still ahead of the Germans, so a good score. 

Also, with three obviou mistakes still much higher scoring than Anky and PK!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

What was Kittels score i was moving my mates horse so missed him


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			I thought it was just me, but she did settle the futher in she got
		
Click to expand...

Yes...and with a horse that has a thick white blaze, it can be easy to look BTV from some angles. He did dip behind a few times early in the test, but I think because Laura was so tense bless her. Nice to see them both settle!


----------



## Renvers (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			One small short change in two time changes, two short changes in the one times across the diagonal. But she made up for it in the piris and the one time changes between piris. 

Mark...77.873% for Laura...not massive, but still ahead of the Germans, so a good score. 

Also, with three obviou mistakes still much higher scoring than Anky and PK! 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the update


----------



## dominobrown (7 August 2012)

I think when alf lengthens, he lengthens his neck quite a lot, so Laura has acres of reins to gather up after the extensions. You get used to a lot of horses being 'fixed' in the neck.
Lovely test!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			Yes...and with a horse that has a thick white blaze, it can be easy to look BTV from some angles. He did dip behind a few times early in the test, but I think because Laura was so tense bless her. Nice to see them both settle!
		
Click to expand...

Thats just what i said on the other thread i was posting on thinking it was this one, his blaze makes it difficult to see


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

dominobrown said:



			I think when alf lengthens, he lengthens his neck quite a lot, so Laura has acres of reins to gather up after the extensions. You get used to a lot of horses being 'fixed' in the neck.
Lovely test!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was.


----------



## jenbleep (7 August 2012)

Can anyone explain to me why it says we are sitting out the rankings on the website:

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-team/index.html?v=20120807-150318534


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Thats just what i said on the other thread i was posting on thinking it was this one, his blaze makes it difficult to see
		
Click to expand...

I think maybe we should be the judges there...lol ;-)


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			What was Kittels score i was moving my mates horse so missed him
		
Click to expand...

74.079 into 9th position


----------



## charlimouse (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			What was Kittels score i was moving my mates horse so missed him
		
Click to expand...

74.079. Currently in 9th.


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Can anyone explain to me why it says we are sitting out the rankings on the website:

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-team/index.html?v=20120807-150318534

Click to expand...

its because not all riders have gone yet ,it does update its self 
don't panic


----------



## dollymix (7 August 2012)

Omg I feel sick! God knows what must be going through charlottes mind! Go on girl! You can do it!!!!


----------



## smac (7 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Can anyone explain to me why it says we are sitting out the rankings on the website:

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-team/index.html?v=20120807-150318534

Click to expand...

Because not all of our team riders have been yet?! Im not sure


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Can anyone explain to me why it says we are sitting out the rankings on the website:

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-team/index.html?v=20120807-150318534

Click to expand...

That is rankings according to the amount of riders that have gone...hence GB not having a number ranking yet.


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

smac said:



			Because not all of our team riders have been yet?! Im not sure
		
Click to expand...

It is still showing the same for GB after Carl's ride his was adjusted following initial announcement, so maybe they have to wait for the confirmtion from the Ground Committee?


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

charlimouse said:



			74.079. Currently in 9th.
		
Click to expand...

I did here the horse looked very supple today ?


----------



## Fools Motto (7 August 2012)

Mike Tucker - we can hear you!!!  (And no, I can't answer your question about that danish princess!)


----------



## jenbleep (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			That is rankings according to the amount of riders that have gone...hence GB not having a number ranking yet. 

Click to expand...

OK, I shall be keeping an eye on it!


----------



## ecrozier (7 August 2012)

So I guess on provisional scores we must still be in the lead so far?


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			I did here the horse looked very supple today ?
		
Click to expand...

If that was meant sarcastically, you just made me laugh out loud!

On a serious note though, yes, looked much more settled. PK rode a very safe test, having to push forward a fair bit, clearly trying to prevent any BTV moments.


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

ecrozier said:



			So I guess on provisional scores we must still be in the lead so far?
		
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)




----------



## dollymix (7 August 2012)

How is the individual decided?


----------



## smac (7 August 2012)

NR99 said:



			It is still showing the same for GB after Carl's ride his was adjusted following initial announcement, so maybe they have to wait for the confirmtion from the Ground Committee?
		
Click to expand...

But we haven't had our 3rd team member?! 

Lol at Mike Tucker


----------



## smac (7 August 2012)

dollymix said:



			How is the individual decided?
		
Click to expand...

Top 18 go to the KUR, then KUR everyone on a clean sheet... I think


----------



## Turitea (7 August 2012)

What are you all worried about? The Team Gold is yours (the only reason I can't see this happen if Charlotte fails to show up  ). So sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Bills (7 August 2012)

smac said:



			Top 18 go to the KUR, then KUR everyone on a clean sheet... I think
		
Click to expand...

Yup thats correct, I think lol!


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

smac said:



			Top 18 go to the KUR, then KUR everyone on a clean sheet... I think
		
Click to expand...

Yes Top 18 excluding Team members I think ....


----------



## dollymix (7 August 2012)

Thanks smac! So the poor riders have to do it all again! Don't know how they can take the pressure but guess that's why they are currently at Olympics and I'm sat in an office biting my nails!! (and the obvious lack of talent of course! Lol)


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

Turitea said:



			What are you all worried about? The Team Gold is yours (the only reason I can't see this happen if Charlotte fails to show up  ). So sit back and enjoy. 

Click to expand...

 But it's never over until the fat lady sings!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Gals test was very good


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

lovely test from ed gal on undercover 

 here's the last german , damon hill


----------



## smac (7 August 2012)

Did Tucker say 17 consecutive Golds?!


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Gals test was very good
		
Click to expand...

Odd that the judges ranged from 3rd to 10th?


----------



## Jump2It (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Gals test was very good
		
Click to expand...

amazing rider...not shy of using a bit/lot of roll kur though


----------



## Bills (7 August 2012)

NR99 said:



 But it's never over until the fat lady sings!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah exactly, so don't jinx us lol!!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Jump2It said:



			amazing rider...not shy of using a bit/lot of roll kur though
		
Click to expand...

So i hear


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

I wish he would make like damon hill and shoot off , does that make me a bad person


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Is Damon Hill trained in Rollkur does anyone know? He seems to be very keen to rely on her hands for balance and does not look happy in the contact when he does come in to a correct frame.


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

Nope. I have been very unsporting throughout.


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

in comes charlotte


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

I thought horse looked tense and made a few mistakes, i did  think Alfs test was better, but it might just be wishful thinking


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Damon Hill didn't look massively happy through that. 78.922%

He has an amazing passage when good though!


----------



## Star_Chaser (7 August 2012)

talk about hold your breath!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Omg here  we go, good luck Charlotte


----------



## bounce (7 August 2012)

I can barely bring myself to watch.  

Sitting at work watching on the internet.  God help anyone who interrupts me now!


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

& how long can we hold our breath for????


----------



## Mrs B (7 August 2012)

*covers eyes*

I daren't watch! C'mon, Charlotte!


----------



## Fools Motto (7 August 2012)

Go Charlotte!!


----------



## Turitea (7 August 2012)

Ok, now it counts, but come on... have faith in your own lot!


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

looking good so far scoring around the 85% mark


----------



## LansdownK310 (7 August 2012)

I'm in work with this in the background and the olympic website - keeping everything crossed... Come on girl!!!


----------



## smac (7 August 2012)

What score does she need to get team gold?!


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

gone down to 81% with a tiny jog in the walk 

i think anything over 80% will do it


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

its looking like gold


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

Yeahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javabb94 (7 August 2012)

Yesss! GO TEAM GB


----------



## Mrs B (7 August 2012)

Wooohooooo!!


----------



## Fidgety (7 August 2012)

BRILLLLLLIIAAAANTT!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Crying like a baby


----------



## ecrozier (7 August 2012)

Is it over? We won?! It's not updated on the live feed thing yet!!!!


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

So many odd looks at work Go Team GB! 

Can't believe 5 had her in 1st and one in 2nd with one in 15th - anyone know the Nationality of the judge at H


----------



## Turitea (7 August 2012)

See? Told you.  Well done. Enjoy.


----------



## jenbleep (7 August 2012)

Crying at work!!! And the men in the office are all saying how easy it is!!! 

I said I would pay good money to see them try!  I must organise a work horse riding trip....


----------



## ecrozier (7 August 2012)

Wow brilliant!! How long since anyone apart from Germany won?!


----------



## charlimouse (7 August 2012)

I don't think the judge at H was watching the same test as everybody else. Valegro scored between 81.111 and 85.111 from all the other judges, except the judge at H which has her at 72.222 down in 15th place! Is that a mistake or a rogue judge?


----------



## be positive (7 August 2012)

What was the judge at H watching  he has her in 15th


----------



## Emilieu (7 August 2012)

Out for sodding lunch. Can't wait to watch later. Woo hoo!!


----------



## Turitea (7 August 2012)

ecrozier said:



			Wow brilliant!! How long since anyone apart from Germany won?!
		
Click to expand...

1972 Russia

Judge bei H? I am pretty sure something went wrong during transmission. Doubt Judge at H really saw her only fit for 15th place.


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Well that had me in tears at the end...just beautiful to watch and who cares about a little jog and bunny hop?

Amazing and so proud to be British.


----------



## Llanali (7 August 2012)

It's a blindness problem..


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (7 August 2012)

we have won indeed!!!!


----------



## Charem (7 August 2012)

Team Silver, Team Gold, Team Gold....and that's without the dressage and sj individual. If that doesn't get equestrianism in the spotlight here nothing will!

I also saw that the H judge had Charlotte at H on 72.2!!! WTF???


----------



## Mlini (7 August 2012)

What on earth was the judge at H thinking?!

72%! Compared to everyone else between 81-85 

But very well done Team GB


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

be positive said:



			What was the judge at H watching  he has her in 15th

Click to expand...

He also might lose his job...at least, he (or she) should with such obvious blindness!!!!!


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

charlimouse said:



			I don't think the judge at H was watching the same test as everybody else. Valegro scored between 81.111 and 85.111 from all the other judges, except the judge at H which has her at 72.222 down in 15th place! Is that a mistake or a rogue judge?
		
Click to expand...

I think the ground committee may look at that!


----------



## sallyg84 (7 August 2012)

GOLD!!!!! How awesome was that?? So so proud!!!


----------



## georgiegirl (7 August 2012)

I imagine with such a discrepency in the marking from the judge at H there may well be an adjustment later on - I'm sure this is what happened in the first tests for a few?

Anyway, it doesn't matter - they have done it!!!!! AMAZING!!


----------



## Jane_Lou (7 August 2012)

Score has how changed to 83.286 - they must have missed a mark


----------



## Mlini (7 August 2012)

Its been changed to 81.889!!!


----------



## charlimouse (7 August 2012)

It's been adjusted now. H now gives 81.889. So score now 83.286


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

My non horsey husband just phoned me raving about Charlottes test he watched on computer at work


----------



## skydy (7 August 2012)

Yay!!!!! Congratulations ! 

 Couldn't happen to nicer people! 

Seems Britain is the best in the Equestrian events (on average) for these Olympics. Well done you!!!


----------



## measles (7 August 2012)

How proud are we of equestrianism in GB? I can't quite take it all in! 

Keep everything crossed for tomorrow's individual SJ final and the dressage individuals on Thursday. 

Does it get any better than this?


----------



## Jesstickle (7 August 2012)

From the BBC website

''Germany, the defending champions, were the team to beat heading into the Games. Eighteen months ago, German owners spent a fee believed to exceed £10m in purchasing star dressage horse Totilas, the 2010 world champion, from the Netherlands.
But German rider Matthias Rath, the ex-boyfriend of Britain's Bechtolsheimer, came down with glandular fever prior to the Olympics. Both he and Totilas were withdrawn as a result, fatally damaging Germany's chances of overhauling the host nation.''

Hardy ha ha. As if MR could have saved them


----------



## Wheels (7 August 2012)

So so pleased for the team and very proud


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

jesstickle said:



			From the BBC website

''Germany, the defending champions, were the team to beat heading into the Games. Eighteen months ago, German owners spent a fee believed to exceed £10m in purchasing star dressage horse Totilas, the 2010 world champion, from the Netherlands.
But German rider Matthias Rath, the ex-boyfriend of Britain's Bechtolsheimer, came down with glandular fever prior to the Olympics. Both he and Totilas were withdrawn as a result, fatally damaging Germany's chances of overhauling the host nation.''

Hardy ha ha. As if MR could have saved them  

Click to expand...

Tee hee   On a serious note, would glandular fever really keep you from the Olympics?


----------



## dollymix (7 August 2012)

Silver for eventing, gold for showjumping and gold for dressage...has there ever been a better time to be a rider in the UK?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Just a little mention of last Danish rider Wittgenstein who's just finished on 75.857% and Cornleissen in now since it's still going on amid the team GB hysteria.


----------



## georgiegirl (7 August 2012)

To be fair its quite possible glandular fever could keep you from going. It can be pretty debilitating at its worst!


----------



## Jenni_ (7 August 2012)

I'm crying at work... oops!


----------



## Jesstickle (7 August 2012)

NR99 said:



			Tee hee   On a serious note, would glandular fever really keep you from the Olympics?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know. I had it and it made me feel rotten tbf. I had two weeks where I hardly got out of bed and I was sleeping 12-16 hours a day and couldn't eat solid food. Don't know if that's typical or not though!

ETS: mine was off the back of to GAs which I assume made me feel worse than most people. Don't  know if that's true but that's just what I figure happened. I bloody well caught it in hospital. How rubbish is that?!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Why was parzival held on welfare regulations at a previous comp, or did i imagine hearing that


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

jesstickle said:



			From the BBC website

''Germany, the defending champions, were the team to beat heading into the Games. Eighteen months ago, German owners spent a fee believed to exceed £10m in purchasing star dressage horse Totilas, the 2010 world champion, from the Netherlands.
But German rider Matthias Rath, the ex-boyfriend of Britain's Bechtolsheimer, came down with glandular fever prior to the Olympics. Both he and Totilas were withdrawn as a result, fatally damaging Germany's chances of overhauling the host nation.''

Hardy ha ha. As if MR could have saved them  

Click to expand...

Wouldn't have made much difference if he had been there to be honest as the judges, all credit to them ( apart from judge at H, lol) have been marking correctly.

Totilas was getting record scores, but judging has changed as we have just seen...and it has changed for the better!


----------



## LansdownK310 (7 August 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			To be fair its quite possible glandular fever could keep you from going. It can be pretty debilitating at its worst!
		
Click to expand...

I've had it - its not nice, would go to the shops to buy a small basket of stuff and then spend the rest of the day in bed, took me 6 weeks to get back to work once diagnosed.


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			Wouldn't have made much difference if he had been there to be honest as the judges, all credit to them ( apart from judge at H, lol) have been marking correctly.

Totilas was getting record scores, but judging has changed as we have just seen...and it has changed for the better!
		
Click to expand...

Its been a while coming, do you think it would have without the outcry over rollkur and the blue tongue episode ?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

81.984% for Cornelissen.


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

This horse is btv again today


----------



## armchair_rider (7 August 2012)

WOW. My non-horsy mum was entranced. I think i'll have to get another paralympics ticket. Or possibly two, she's started work on Dad now


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Its been a while coming, do you think it would have without the outcry over rollkur and the blue tongue episode ?
		
Click to expand...

Given the fact that we have just seen such a dramatic change in the judging after decades of the same old cr4p, I would have to lean to believing that they are linked!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (7 August 2012)

Im on twitter and the footballer Michael owen has just written, 

The gold medal that all my girks wanted most. My eldest promises me that she will win an olympic Gold at dressage in 12 yrs.  

Maybe he could buy Valegro it could be a schoolmaster for his daughter once charlotte is done with him lol!!!


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			Given the fact that we have just seen such a dramatic change in the judging after decades of the same old cr4p, I would have to lean to believing that they are linked!
		
Click to expand...

Onward and upward then, They did is proud


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

Who else just heard Mike Tucker mention the word force?

He just talked about the change between the use of force by the germans and the netherlands behind them and how the judges are now favouring the more natural harmonious riding of the Brits


----------



## PorkChop (7 August 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			To be fair its quite possible glandular fever could keep you from going. It can be pretty debilitating at its worst!
		
Click to expand...

Am I the only one who thinks it was a _political_ illness?

Yay for the Gold, three solid performances, and Valegro was just amazing


----------



## _GG_ (7 August 2012)

I get the feeling he may have been waiting for an opportunity to get this off his chest. This is word for word what Mike Tucker said before the break ahead of the medal ceremony!


"There's been talk about the styles of dressage and we have really formed a style that's taken us to the top. It's not like a sort of forced style which was, in many ways what was brought to the dressage world through the days of the German domination and the Dutch finishing in behind them, but now a much more natural look to it which the judges seem to like and it has lead Britain to win their first ever medal and it's a gold medal too. So so special".

How very interesting and might I say, brave of him!


----------



## mil1212 (7 August 2012)

Quite a hairy lap of honour  Lovely to see how relaxed Edward Gal, Carl and Charlottes horse's are though, not so sure about Alf


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2012)

Mightily annoyed that they are not showing it on BBC. On the red button they switched over to table tennis as soon as the last rider went :-(

So so chuffed that we won gold xxx well done all xx


----------



## jenbleep (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			Who else just heard Mike Tucker mention the word force?

He just talked about the change between the use of force by the germans and the netherlands behind them and how the judges are now favouring the more natural harmonious riding of the Brits 

Click to expand...

We beat the battle of the Rollkur 

I am so pissed off at people saying horse sport is a non sport, so I have deleted any 'friend' on FB who says so


----------



## MadisonBelle (7 August 2012)

and good to see Charlotte, on the podium, with a Gold around her neck wearing a HELMET!!! Didn't look at all "out of place".....

So chuffed........

Well done Team GB!!!....XX


----------



## Sags_Deer (7 August 2012)

We salute you Charlotte, Carl and Laura


----------



## armchair_rider (7 August 2012)

MadisonBelle said:



			and good to see Charlotte, on the podium, with a Gold around her neck wearing a HELMET!!! Didn't look at all "out of place".....
		
Click to expand...

And they all sang the anthem.

Bet some of the others would have liked helmets for the lap of honour


----------



## Corona (7 August 2012)

Is it true that Valegro is sold to Holland  ??? Apologies is i'm massively behind the times or anything, just heard someone mention it. And Uthopia is on his way too? x x x


----------



## Jesstickle (7 August 2012)

_GG_ said:



			"There's been talk about the styles of dressage and we have really formed a style that's taken us to the top. It's not like a sort of forced style which was, in many ways what was brought to the dressage world through the days of the German domination and the Dutch finishing in behind them, but now a much more natural look to it which the judges seem to like and it has lead Britain to win their first ever medal and it's a gold medal too. So so special".

How very interesting and might I say, brave of him! 

Click to expand...

I am the first to say Tucker is a tit but fair play to him for at least mentioning what has been going on in the horse world. Mind you, he doesn't seem to mind looking stupid so I guess it's no more brave than all the nonsense he spouts to say this!

I thought Charlotte's hat was very cool and my non horsey brother and OH both agree top hats make you look like a circus ring master. They both think hard hats look much better. A boy thing do you think? Or a non horsey thing?

Hers was a Charles Owen right? Might see if they have a sort of knock off one for mere mortals like myself to buy


----------



## holzrokz (7 August 2012)

what an awesome day, they were brilliant! All of our riders rode beautifully and so glad i watched them get the gold! i was so close to the edge of my seat i was practically sat on the person in front! Hope we get some more medals in the kur  

now i'm off to sort out the 700 odd pictures i took!


----------



## Renvers (7 August 2012)

Corona said:



			Is it true that Valegro is sold to Holland  ??? Apologies is i'm massively behind the times or anything, just heard someone mention it. And Uthopia is on his way too? x x x
		
Click to expand...

Don't know but would be interested to learn more. I really hope that Charlotte and Carl continue success whatever horses they ride. It would be a great boost for the 'British Training Method'.


----------

